# LAMB LOIN GYROS



## Sowsage (Apr 20, 2020)

Picked up 2 lamb loins at my local Aldi last week and for one of them we decided to make gyros with. Not exactly the traditional way but deffinatly a great way to make them. Wife said she would make some homemade tzatziki for topping and some homemade flatbread so I was in charge of the lamb.

Started with the loin. It was already tied up so I cut the strings and unrolled it. It got seasoned with salt, pepper, garlic,onion, thyme, rosemary,oregano,and mint.
	

		
			
		

		
	












Flipped it over and scored the fat side in an X pattern then seasoned with only the salt pepper ,onion and garlic. I didnt use the herbs on this side because I was planing on doing a very hard sear/char. I didnt want the herbs to burn and become bitter tasting.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Then rolled back up and tied to keep a nice even shape. Off to the smoker rinning about 220° with some cherry chunks.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Now while I was doing that the wife was making the flat breads. Well .....we call them flat breads but its really a naan recipe. We like the naan bread a little better because they are a little more soft and fluffy. She also made the tzatziki sauce fresh. I didnt get any pictures of that stuff in the making but these are the flat breads







I took the loin off the smoker when it hit an IT of 110° 
	

		
			
		

		
	







It already smells amaizing! I wanted a really hard sear/char on this thing . a hot grate was not going to do it. Lucky for me I have a really old grill thats about to bite the dust. The sear burner has a big rust hole in the back so I can get a pretty wicked flame ....time to play with some fire!
	

		
			
		

		
	







Once I got the char I was looking for I moved it over to a low heat and brought the temp up to 135° then wrapped it up to rest until dinner time.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Rested and ready to slice up thin for the gyros










On to the breads with the tzatziki sauce ,red onion cherry tomatoes feta cheese and some arugula. Also had some aspearigus alng with them.
	

		
			
		

		
	











These were absolutely fantastic! The lamb was perfect and the wife did an awesome job on the breads and the sauce! Great meal!
Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 20, 2020)

Man that looks killer! Great job and nice presentation!


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 20, 2020)

Man that lamb is perfect and the plate is a thing of beauty.  I love those Mediterranean flavors!! I rarely miss carbs of any kind by damn, I do love Naan bread. Having spent a ton of time in Toronto and the heavy Indian population there I love Indian food overall.


----------



## Sowsage (Apr 20, 2020)

ososmokeshack said:


> Man that looks killer! Great job and nice presentation!


Thanks ososmokeshack! They were great!


----------



## Sowsage (Apr 20, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Man that lamb is perfect and the plate is a thing of beauty.  I love those Mediterranean flavors!! I rarely miss carbs of any kind by damn, I do love Naan bread. Having spent a ton of time in Toronto and the heavy Indian population there I love Indian food overall.


Thanks jcam! The flavors are so fresh with the Mediterranean. And although the naan is not really the correct bread for these...its really the only way to go in my opinion.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 20, 2020)

Boy Travis you have been busy, now I understand the comment in your other post.

Great job by you and your wife....nice teamwork!

BIG Like!

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 20, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Man that lamb is perfect and the plate is a thing of beauty.  I love those Mediterranean flavors!! I rarely miss carbs of any kind by damn, I do love Naan bread. Having spent a ton of time in Toronto and the heavy Indian population there I love Indian food overall.


Jeff, When I was living in England I acquired a real taste for Indian curry's and breads and appetizers, tried them here and they do not taste the same at all. Really miss that about England.

John


----------



## Sowsage (Apr 20, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Boy Travis you have been busy, now I understand the comment in your other post.
> 
> Great job by you and your wife....nice teamwork!
> 
> ...


Thanks John ! Every once in a while we do a pretty good team work meal! And actually Ryder helped her make the bread dough so it was a family team work! Of course the little one Knox just likes to run around and snack on all the goodies as we make them.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 20, 2020)

It ALL looks perfect to me....   I'd eat it.....


----------



## Sowsage (Apr 20, 2020)

daveomak said:


> It ALL looks perfect to me....   I'd eat it.....


Thanks dave!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 20, 2020)

Baddass lamb my friend! Looks awesome. Big like.


----------



## Sowsage (Apr 20, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> Baddass lamb my friend! Looks awesome. Big like.


Thanks SmokinEdge! We really enjoyed them. Lamb came out perfect!


----------



## pabeef (Apr 21, 2020)

That looks great may have to try with boneless legs for manorial day with family and friends


----------



## Sowsage (Apr 21, 2020)

pabeef said:


> That looks great may have to try with boneless legs for manorial day with family and friends


Thanks pabeef! Thats a great idea. It would Be easy to set something up like this "buffet style" and feed a lot of people.


----------



## smokinstubbs (May 6, 2020)

Sorry, that lamb is NOT done, it needs longer on the heat!!


----------



## Sowsage (May 6, 2020)

smokinstubbs said:


> Sorry, that lamb is NOT done, it needs longer on the heat!!


Took it to 135° perfectly done. Any further and it would be trash in my opinion.


----------



## daveomak (May 7, 2020)

Yep....  Lamb should be *RARE* !!!!!


----------



## smokinstubbs (May 8, 2020)

It's tons more tender when it's cooked to Med. but what do I know??? I've been to Greece more then a couple of times! Just sayin


----------



## Sowsage (May 8, 2020)

smokinstubbs said:


> It's tons more tender when it's cooked to Med. but what do I know??? I've been to Greece more then a couple of times! Just sayin


I had lamb a few times and I have to say it was horible. Then a friend of mine made it for me ..it was absolutely delicious....and rare. Also taking this one to 135° I'm pushing medium pretty darn close. I looked through your profile in hopes to find some lamb posts but I didnt find a single post of any cooks what so ever. If you can show me a way that will change my mind please do...post up a cook you have done with a recipe I can try. I'll try anything once. Thats why we are all here to learn. If you can teach me something new I'm all for it!


----------



## Titch (May 12, 2020)

Well I sure would pig out on that whole dish, looks stunning.
I too love Naan but also loves Flatbreads


----------



## Jabiru (May 13, 2020)

Yum. Yum. Yum. That’s a great meal.


----------

